# RNS-850 current software version?



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

Does anyone know the current software version of the RNS-850?


----------



## robrobsen (Jan 12, 2009)

Where/How can i see that ?


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

Press and hold phone and setup at the same time until the software menu appears.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

zakurie said:


> Press and hold phone and setup at the same time until the software menu appears.


We just purchased a 2012 Touareg TDI Sport w/ Nav last night after our 2005 Touareg got totalled by a drunk driver. I can take a look this afternoon to compare the firmware we have...


----------



## Eugene-Dave-1 (Apr 18, 2012)

There's a VAGCOM dump of radio module 56 over at clubtouareg.com. The latest nav data is June 2012.


----------



## Nek76 (May 17, 2008)

where can i find a rns850 updates? here in Mexico dealers play dumb..vw in Puebla Mexico also plays dumb and say theres not an update my egg is a March 12 made Touareg


----------



## Nek76 (May 17, 2008)

i think this is it.. but also ive read that dealer has to input some codes or password to activate it

Those who are looking for this update, you can order it from http://www.vw.techliterature.com/


----------

